# linux-2.6.20-xen-r2 - make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

## sceptiq

Salut

I got this when i try to build the linux-2.6.20-xen-r2 for my domU 

```
(...)

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

arch/x86_64/kernel/built-in.o: In function `intel_bugs':

early-quirks.c:(.text+0xaf1b): undefined reference to `quirk_intel_irqbalance'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

on the dom0-kernel everything went fine while building the kernel. I didnt boot it but i think it works.

should i post the config? That all happens on a AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+

tell me which information i should post and ill do  :Smile: 

greetz

----------

## mad

same problem here. i think we have configured the kernel too small. i have only activated a minimal set of functions. what about you?

mad

----------

## sceptiq

try to hold it small too but not too small...  

I build the same config with the dom0 options and there where no errors..

----------

## mad

remove pci support ... then it works .... 

M.

----------

## kugutsumen

did someone file a bug for this?

----------

